# Rhinestone on Collar



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a question here and any one can help me ?

I bought a new Shirt, and I wanna iron some rhinestone on the collar(just like the picture shown) but I don't know how to iron it on.









Thanks in advance.

Sharon from CSTOWN


----------

